# 3 lines for a SIG???



## stu the sax player (Jan 7, 2006)

I came on today to edit my signature and after changing stuff not adding anything more or taking anything away it said it was too long but in the past there was never a problem. I see members with more than 3 lines. Can someone explain?

Stefane


----------



## goodsax (Aug 17, 2003)

I just went through this by asking the same question, Stu. The answer is that it's a recent change that was grandfathered, i.e., those with more than three lines prior to the change were allowed to keep them. However, if you are new, or decide to change your signature, you will be limited to three lines. That's it.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

goodsax said:


> However, if you are new, or decide to change your signature, you will be limited to three lines. That's it.


That is of course unless you make a generous donation to SOTW and get a Slant Sig.

Sorry, couldn't resist. And goodsax is correct.


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

What a great thread. I can't believe what people worry about!!


----------



## RueRiposte (Mar 25, 2009)

There are other threads about this too.

I like short signatures. There's nothing worse than scrolling in forums where you mostly scroll past signatures.


----------



## Jazz House (Mar 14, 2007)

RueRiposte said:


> There are other threads about this too.
> 
> I like short signatures. There's nothing worse than scrolling in forums where you mostly scroll past signatures.


That's why mine is small and almost invisible.


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

Jazz House said:


> RueRiposte said:
> 
> 
> > There are other threads about this too.
> ...


How about completely invisible? I never got the signature thing on web sights. Is that like some sort of bumper sticker or what?


----------



## stu the sax player (Jan 7, 2006)

ah ok I don't know why they would institute such a change. I only wanted to update my flute


----------



## Enviroguy (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey,

I like my green stripe. Does this mean I get to keep it?


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I happen to like my sig. It promotes me. (and brings up an inside ongoing SOTW joke)


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Jazz House said:


> That's why mine is small and almost invisible.


Isn't that what she said?


----------



## Bebopalot (Dec 29, 2007)

Bebopalot said:


> ...... completely invisible?


No. That ^ is what she said.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

stu the sax player said:


> ah ok I don't know why they would institute such a change. I only wanted to update my flute


There is a place for your complete list of equipment in user profile.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

bluesaxgirl said:


> I happen to like my sig. It promotes me. (and brings up an inside ongoing SOTW joke)


What joke? :?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

How come Enviroguy gets a green stripe and I don't?


----------

